# Dragon King HM fry's from fall 2011



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Dragon Scale from Fall 2011
40+ all similar color


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW they're beautiful!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Woah :shock: I love that second one! Those are some gorgeous fish :-D


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

gorgeouss, do you have any females from the spawn too?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Females from Dragon Mix batch 2011


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there all so gorgeous, am jealous.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks BettaLover


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're lovely! don't look like dragons, but beautiful, none the less! i adore the lighter-colored ones so much! <3


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Luimeril these are Dragon King's HM Mix


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I wish you could ship a Female to Canada ;-)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

They are beautiful but I have to agree with Luimeril, I see one or two that may be partially dragon, but many are not dragon. They may be carrying dragon (if you were to breed dragons may show up) but these fish aren't.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

either way, i adore them. :V the light-colored blue ones have to be my favorite.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I love the wild type color.

I see no dragon in them however, they have iridescence, just not dragon. Can you please tell me why you are saying dragon?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow They are gorgeous!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

King Dragon vs. Dragon Scale


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah! So gorgeous! Are you looking to possibly sell a few? So pretty!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Ah! So gorgeous! Are you looking to possibly sell a few? So pretty!


do tell...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the diversity in these guy! Beautiful fish you have! And you have done a great job raising them with (from what I see) not any kind of tearing or nipping.

Great job and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

stunning fish!!!


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

do you sell them? I am looking for femlaes


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry, not currently selling right now, those fish is from last fall and been sold except the last 2 Marble & Pearl. I currently have a batch brewing up but wont be ready till a few months


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to seeing them in a few months!


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

please let me know if you have some from your new batch, Thanks


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Strickland said:


> please let me know if you have some from your new batch, Thanks


I think this is the biggest batch I've seen more than I expected, there about month old and realize they are growing to slow cause of over crowd and will be switching them in my Eclipse 30Gal


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

These guys are very nice traditional PKs.


----------

